
Google has 45 accounts on Twitter: why not just buy them? - PeterRosdahl
http://deals.venturebeat.com/2009/07/11/google-has-45-accounts-on-twitter-why-not-just-buy-them/
======
bjplink
Spammers have thousands of accounts each on Twitter. I don't see anyone
suggesting that they should spend a billion dollars to buy the service.

What reason would Google possibly have for ever buying Twitter? I would hope
they're gun-shy on large acquisitions after picking up the money sink they
call YouTube. At least YouTube has some kind of revenue.

A purchase of Twitter just comes with a huge spam/junk problem and a
reputation for technical problems.

------
nir
I'm honestly not sure if this is a brilliant parody of TechCrunch style
"journalism" or just the echo chamber that produces quotes like "Google, which
probably wants to buy Twitter just because it’s hot".

------
towndrunk
Does Twitter even make money? Buying them would end up just like youtube.

